# I see you...



## jeffashman (Feb 1, 2022)

Just for fun, I tried to salvage this pic of a hawk peeking over the top of the patio at me. This is the closest I've ever come to one of these. Taken through a window.
f/8.0 1/1600 ISO 200 @227mm Tamron 18-400mm
Original


HawkPeekOriginal by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

Modified and cropped


HawkPeeking01 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## ivanz (Feb 1, 2022)

Wow, your edit really adds to the emotion. Nice work my friend. Be well.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 1, 2022)

Very nice but number two for me.....


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 2, 2022)

ivanz said:


> Wow, your edit really adds to the emotion. Nice work my friend. Be well.


Thanks!


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 5, 2022)

Yep, it's gotta be #2. Nice work, Jeff.


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 5, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Very nice but number two for me.....


Thanks!


K9Kirk said:


> Yep, it's gotta be #2. Nice work, Jeff.


Thanks!


----------

